# Parallels and Crossover



## Intrudee (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have a problem - I installed Crossover on my MacBook Pro where I already ran Parallels. Now I can't run Parallels 'cause it says it cant communicate with one of its drivers. Can someone help me out? I'd like to have both programmes functional.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Which driver can't it talk to? Also, have you looked on their websites to see if they have how-to on having both?


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

Are you sure it is all about Crossover and Parallels compatibility?
Did you try to uninstall Crossover and then run Parallels again?


----------



## Intrudee (Apr 8, 2008)

The computer is not specific in what driver it has in mind. I'll check codeweaver's website as well. So far, I have no solution to the problem.


----------



## Intrudee (Apr 8, 2008)

I uninstalled crossover and reinstalled Parallels and they work now. I will probably forget about running both at the same time.
:wave:


----------



## kolevich (Jan 16, 2008)

My congratulations!
Yeah, it seems to be impossible to run 2 Virtual Machines (Parallels and Crossover) simultaneously.. Your Mac will not understand you and become mad.. :laugh:


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry to say, but Crossover is not a virtual machine. It just lets you run specific Windows-apps on the Mac-side. It doesn't run Windows or any other OS, hence it is not a VM.

Parallels is truly a VM that жуеы you combine several OSes on one machine - that's the essence of Virtual Machines.

I'd like to ask the author of the thread why he needs Crossover with working Parallels Desktop? I think it is too much to have both: Parallels provides native environment for Windows programs anytime


----------

